# Virginia anyone?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pish, there are plenty of us Virginians around! :wink:

What part of central VA? It's a pretty big state. I'm in south central, near Lynchburg.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Check the Equiery. The Equiery – News & Views

It's our regions horsey magazine. I swear I promote them so much I should be getting commission.

(I'm a Marylander. I can't convince my husband to commute to work and move to Virginia)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DA, you're up near Frederick, aren't you? Used to be quite the lovely, rural area. Not so much now, unfortunately.

I lived in southern Maryland for 17 years, and used to travel the DC-VA-MD corridors quite a bit.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in Frederick but I board in Ijamsville - that's why I always ask for stuff near there. It's not very lovely in the city part but 5-10 minutes driving in any direction will get you to farmland. I live on post so its an odd mix of open green spaces and ugly buildings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The area around Annapolis is also filled with some beautiful farmland. Just can't afford the prices for any of it!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I live southeast of Richmond, tend to ride petersburg battlefield alot. I mainly train for endurance racing, there are several of us scattered around the state, what part of Va ?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm buying a lotto ticket tonight. Here's hoping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Dancing, I didn't know you're in Frederick! I have family there. 

We're planning on moving to VA within the next few years. It's absolutely gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't forget Virginia Equestrian.com That's always a good resource as well.

What type of riding do you do?


----------



## EllyMaysLady (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha i figured there must be a lot of yall out there! Yea i love Virginia Equestrian.com  Im in chesterfield but go all over VA. I have lots of family down in Lunenburg. I just trail ride


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well you are in a good location, right in middle of good trail riding areas, Five forks, Anna, James river,


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I used to live in VA, does that count?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> I used to live in VA, does that count?


Depends. What part? We down heah in the south don' genrally count northern VA. Too much city and too many Yankees! :wink:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Bluefield. Crossed the creek in our back our and we were in WV :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

We cut WV loose, 'cause it was too far nawth! :lol:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Its located on the southern most part of the WV border, west of Roanoke


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, northwest of Roanoke, about 115 miles.

I actually like WV quite well. It's beautiful.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, northwest of Roanoke, about 115 miles.


 
Hmmm, didn't you live in Maryland?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I did. Southern Maryland, to be exact. :wink:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, northwest of Roanoke, about 115 miles.


 
AND that 115 miles is driving direction, not how the crow flies. So its actually more west that northwest. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, it's actually down near where VA comes to a point between WV, KY and TN.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Sure is. My back yard was the Appalachian Mts. Out in the boonies.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet it was gorgeous. I've always loved the mountains, which is why I'm thrilled to be living within an hour of the Blue Ridge.


----------



## EllyMaysLady (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, i didnt know WV, TN, VA, MD, and KY came to a point! That sounds like a pretty place, but i do love the mountains too


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Um, MD does not touch KY or TN
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllyMaysLady (Nov 16, 2012)

yea, i was wondering...


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I live in Winchester Va


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Northern VA, Sterling...though Reno is boarded in Mount Airy, MD. It's quite a drive.


----------



## EllyMaysLady (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh sweet! Reno bay, is your horse a rescue?


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello there I am also in central va (culpeper) I have miles of trails in my back yard! Graves mt. In madison is great plus there are a lot of horse friendly amenities if you want to make a weekend (or longer) of it. Really nice marked trails all through the mountains that are state/federally maintained.I love to go camping up there with my horse. Literally hundreds of miles of trails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I love Blandy Arboretum great place to go for trails! even have Ginko trees


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Trailwalker, you are somewhat close to me. I am in Fluvanna. Graves Mountain is beautiful. Anytime that I am near Madison I have to go to the Bavarian Chef.


----------

